# doxy and yogurt?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I know that doxycycline can't be given with yogurt (or other milk products), but I can't remember if yogurt could still be given but just not within 2 hours of giving the doxy. I want to give my rats some probiotic yogurt, and I know that it shouldn't be given within 2 hours of any antibiotics, but I just want to check to see if it is ok to give my rats some while they are on doxycycline. 
Thanks!


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

The combination of doxycycline and dairy is not inherently dangerous, but it does decrease doxycycline's effectiveness. Dairy products — milk, cheese, yogurt, and other milk-based foods — contain calcium, which interferes with the absorption of doxycycline into the bloodstream. It is recommended that patients avoid dairy products at least two hours before or after taking doxycycline. Depending on the dosage and frequency of the medication as well as the severity of the infection, the prescribing doctor may recommend not consuming dairy products at all while on doxycycline....
found several websites they say the same thing. so treat them like people


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes you are correct, not with doxy, but 2 hours before or after meds its fine to give as a probiotic.


----------



## Monzae (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, Yes you will want to get some kind of beneficial bacteria rich substance into them as soon as you can, Doxy kills all bacteria, good or bad. It was recommended to me when I had my Rat on Doxycillin. Ensure it's a proper yoghurt and not a cheap sugar supermarket brand. Rats are known to have a high lactose Intolerant rate, natural Yoghurt has less lactose in it.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait... you can't give doxycilin with yogurt??? why not???


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

What about baytril? Thats what I was mixing their medicines with at first, before I started soaking it in bread.
it wont hurt them, will it? D: now im all scared.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aang said:


> What about baytril? Thats what I was mixing their medicines with at first, before I started soaking it in bread.
> it wont hurt them, will it? D: now im all scared.


I think it's just doxy that can't be given with dairy products. But the probiotics in yogurt could interfere with the baytril if given at the same time. At least that's what I think, from what others have said


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

okay i was mixing both doxy and baytril at first but then started soaking in bread. i think theyre okay lol i talked to the vet today. thanks! :]


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone... New here and havent posted at all, don't even have a rat yet  Buuut I am a pharmacy technician and I know in humans you don't want to give any probiotic or any antibiotic at the same time- they will always cancel eachother out. So always give one or the other at least an hour before. Also, probiotics are best for humans on an empty stomach, so I am sure that is also true in rats  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you! =]


----------

